# Elektrostatischer Kondensator WTF



## Pit99 (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
Wenn man als Ingi keinen Sammelberuf hat ist doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sinnlos oder ? Wie soll ich da an die ganze Luft kommen die ich brauch ? 
Weis wer irgendwas zu dem Thema ?


----------



## Nightseed (10. Dezember 2010)

anscheinend ja,
find ich aber ok weil ich persönlich habe immer sammelberuf und passenden hauptberuf


----------



## Crush351 (10. Dezember 2010)

Denke auch, das Blizzard denkt, das Spieler Produktionsberuf + passenden Sammelberuf nehmen, um Kosten im Ah zu verringern.
Ansonsten: Musst es ja nicht bauen


----------



## Trez (10. Dezember 2010)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Musst es ja nicht bauen



Glaub er will damit nur sagen, dass Ingi's jetzt für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 etc. farmen müssen und es nicht einfach ohne großen Aufwand irgendwo in der Welt aufsaugen können.

Edit:
Eine Änderung die mir gefällt.


----------



## Versace83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Sehe ich das also richtig, dass es in den neuen Gebieten keine Wolken mehr gibt aus denen man die fluechtigen Elemente ziehen kann?
Das waere ja doof, wenn man die ausschliesslich durch Sammelberufe bekommen kann... da kann muss man sich ja echt ueberlegen wie man mit Ingi Gold machen koennte... die mechanischen Boegen/Armbrueste werden vielleicht nur am Anfang gekauft, wenn ueberhaupt... und naja, Pets oder das Mount wird auch nicht sooo oft ueber den Ladentisch gehen. Hab eigentlich immer ganz gut mit Aeonenfeuer usw. verdient... und da ich als Zweitberuf keinen Farmberuf habe wird sich das nun wohl erledigt haben.


----------



## Trez (10. Dezember 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Das waere ja doof, wenn man die *ausschliesslich* durch Sammelberufe bekommen kann...



Passiert nicht da Elementare auch das flüchtige Zeug droppen.


----------



## Pit99 (10. Dezember 2010)

Trez schrieb:


> Passiert nicht da Elementare auch das flüchtige Zeug droppen.



jo aber fällt trotzdem so 1 quelle weg  wenn man keinen sammelberuf hat


----------



## Trez (10. Dezember 2010)

Pit99 schrieb:


> jo aber fällt trotzdem so 1 quelle weg wenn man keinen sammelberuf hat



Ja das mag sein aber wieso sollte es Ingi's anders ergehen als Schmieden/Lederern/Schneidern/Inschriftenkundlern/Juwelenschleifern/Verzauberern?
Ingi war der einzige Beruf(ich zähle die Sammelberufe nicht mit) bei dem man noch Elementmats farmen konnte.


----------



## blindhai (10. Dezember 2010)

Ziemlich beschissen für Leute die Ingi sind und den quasi als Farmberuf hatten.


----------



## Versace83 (10. Dezember 2010)

Trez schrieb:


> Ja das mag sein aber wieso sollte es Ingi's anders ergehen als Schmieden/Lederern/Schneidern/Inschriftenkundlern/Juwelenschleifern/Verzauberern?
> Ingi war der einzige Beruf(ich zähle die Sammelberufe nicht mit) bei dem man noch Elementmats farmen konnte.



allerdings kann man als Schmied/Lederer/Schneider/Inschriftenkundler/Juwelenschleifer/Verzauberer regelmaessiger Gold verdienen als wenn man Ingeneur ist. Man verkauft vielleicht hin und wieder ein Pet oder wenn man Glueck hat auch mal den Chopper, aber das war es auch schon. Mit Munition (die ja wegfiel) und den Partikeln konnte man noch regelmaessig seine Einnahmen sichern. Schmied durch seine Guertelschnalle und Ruestungen, Lederer mit den Beinverzauberungen, Schneider den Faden, Inschriftenkundler mit den Glyphen, Juwelenschleifer die Sockelsteine und Verzauberer eben mit Verzauberungen haben regelmaessige Einnahmen. 

Ich will nicht meckern, grundsaetzlich ist es mir egal, da mein Zweitberuf Juwelenschleifer ist, und der Beruf recht lukrativ ist... allerdings finde ich es dennoch doof dass keine Wolken mehr rumschwirren... hat schon einiges an Zeit erspart, man musste nicht ewig Erze abbauen und das letzte Partikelchen, das noch fehlte wollte einfach nicht kommen. aber immerhin haben die Brillen ein neues Design


----------



## wronny (10. Dezember 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> allerdings kann man als Schmied/Lederer/Schneider/Inschriftenkundler/Juwelenschleifer/Verzauberer regelmaessiger Gold verdienen als wenn man Ingeneur ist. Man verkauft vielleicht hin und wieder ein Pet oder wenn man Glueck hat auch mal den Chopper, aber das war es auch schon. Mit Munition (die ja wegfiel) und den Partikeln konnte man noch regelmaessig seine Einnahmen sichern. Schmied durch seine Guertelschnalle und Ruestungen, Lederer mit den Beinverzauberungen, Schneider den Faden, Inschriftenkundler mit den Glyphen, Juwelenschleifer die Sockelsteine und Verzauberer eben mit Verzauberungen haben regelmaessige Einnahmen.
> 
> Ich will nicht meckern, grundsaetzlich ist es mir egal, da mein Zweitberuf Juwelenschleifer ist, und der Beruf recht lukrativ ist... allerdings finde ich es dennoch doof dass keine Wolken mehr rumschwirren... hat schon einiges an Zeit erspart, man musste nicht ewig Erze abbauen und das letzte Partikelchen, das noch fehlte wollte einfach nicht kommen. aber immerhin haben die Brillen ein neues Design



Sehe ich ähnlich.
Meine Schurkin hat Juwelenschleifen und Ingenieurskunst als Berufe und schaut nun in die Röhre.
Wobei sie nur als "zweite Schleiferin" tätig ist, um an schneller an die Rezepte zu kommen.

Die nötigen Sammelberufe hat eben ein anderer Charakter. (Mein Jäger)

Sinnvoller wäre es gewesen, wenn die Partikel durch dieses Item häufiger bei den Luftelementraren oder eben bei den "zerlegbaren" Gegnern* abfallen.

Wer nen Alchemisten hat kann ja in Uldum "flüchtiges Leben" in "flüchtige Luft" transmutieren -.-

MfG Wronny

---------------------
*wie Miner und Kräuterkundler das auch können.


----------



## lord just (10. Dezember 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> allerdings kann man als Schmied/Lederer/Schneider/Inschriftenkundler/Juwelenschleifer/Verzauberer regelmaessiger Gold verdienen als wenn man Ingeneur ist. Man verkauft vielleicht hin und wieder ein Pet oder wenn man Glueck hat auch mal den Chopper, aber das war es auch schon. Mit Munition (die ja wegfiel) und den Partikeln konnte man noch regelmaessig seine Einnahmen sichern. Schmied durch seine Guertelschnalle und Ruestungen, Lederer mit den Beinverzauberungen, Schneider den Faden, Inschriftenkundler mit den Glyphen, Juwelenschleifer die Sockelsteine und Verzauberer eben mit Verzauberungen haben regelmaessige Einnahmen.
> 
> Ich will nicht meckern, grundsaetzlich ist es mir egal, da mein Zweitberuf Juwelenschleifer ist, und der Beruf recht lukrativ ist... allerdings finde ich es dennoch doof dass keine Wolken mehr rumschwirren... hat schon einiges an Zeit erspart, man musste nicht ewig Erze abbauen und das letzte Partikelchen, das noch fehlte wollte einfach nicht kommen. aber immerhin haben die Brillen ein neues Design



also ingenieurskunst ist wie die berufe schmied usw. ein produktionsberuf und kann auch dinge herstellen die man verkaufen kann. vielleicht nicht so regelmäßig wie mit anderen berufen aber trotzdem kann man noch immer mit dem beruf geld machen. und vorher war der beruf ja auch etwas unfair, weil man eben 2 einnahmequellen mit nur einem beruf hatte, da man dinge herstellen und verkaufen konnte und dazu noch dinge farmen konnte. dass konnte sonst kein anderer beruf in dem ausmaß.


----------



## Versace83 (10. Dezember 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also ingenieurskunst ist wie die berufe schmied usw. ein produktionsberuf und kann auch dinge herstellen die man verkaufen kann. vielleicht nicht so regelmäßig wie mit anderen berufen aber trotzdem kann man noch immer mit dem beruf geld machen. und vorher war der beruf ja auch etwas unfair, weil man eben 2 einnahmequellen mit nur einem beruf hatte, da man dinge herstellen und verkaufen konnte und dazu noch dinge farmen konnte. dass konnte sonst kein anderer beruf in dem ausmaß.



doch... Verzauberer, Staub, Essenzen usw. im AH verkaufen oder die Verzauberungen verkaufen... 2 Einnahmequellen. Und die herstellbaren Gegenstaende von einem Ingi kann man kaum als Einnahmequelle bezeichnen, wie gesagt... die Pets gehen nicht sooo gut weg und fuer den Chopper muss man erst Vorleistung erbringen und bleibt dann gegebenenfalls auf den Kosten sitzen, wenn man ihn nicht los bekommt oder man erstellt ihn auf Auftrag und macht eben nicht sooo viel Gewinn, das maximale das ich mal bekommen habe waren 100 Gold TG. Waehrend WotLK hab ich insgesammt 4 Chopper hergestellt und verkauft... eine Einnahmequelle ist das nicht unbedingt, eher ein netter Bonus, Einnahmequelle waren fuer mich die Partikel.


----------



## Numbe (12. Dezember 2010)

Erst nehmen sie uns die Munition als Einnahmequelle.

Nun die Elemente.

Ich finds blöd... Einfach aus dem Grund, dass wir etwas mit unserem Beruf herstellen... was wir aber nur effektiv nutzen können wenn wir einen anderen Beruf haben.


----------



## Volusenus (12. Dezember 2010)

Das sind ja tolle Neuigkeiten. 

Ich habe vor ca. einem Jahr einen Farmberuf verlernt und dann Ingi genommen, eben weil man auch ein bisschen noch farmen konnte. 

Ingi ist schon teuer genug und mit relativ wenig Nutzen. Und nun das. Sehr schade.


----------



## gloob (12. Dezember 2010)

der inginerf nimmt kein ende,munition weg,ingivz nerf alles was man evtl. verkaufen könnte ist eh bop....sehr fraglich ob ich mir das weiter antun werde...besonders hart is das mit dem flüchtigen zeugs aufsaugen.und die tatsache das die meisten main chars wohl keinen sammelberuf haben sollte sogar blizzard erreicht haben. und zu der aussage von wegen elementare droppen das auch : lol , klar 1/20 wenns hoch kommt.
wenigstens ne kleine entschädigung in form von dem grill.
alles in alllem-->ingi in die tonne tret 

tante edith meint,dass dadurch das flüchtige zeugs teurer wird,da das angebot kleiner wird,die nachfrage aber definitiv bleibt.


----------



## Loretta (13. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn man einen Sammelberuf hat ist das teil fast nutzlos. Die Droprate von der Luft ist schlechter als wenn man Eles farmt.
Ganz toll das blizz uns fast nur Baupläne an die Hand gibt für die man massig statische Kondensatoren (heisen glaub ich so) braucht, ganz großes Kino.
Die sollten dringend die Droprate erhöhen.
So ist es einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Snooza (12. Dezember 2011)

Hab gestern 17 Stacks!!!!! primitives Leder gekürschnert und bei den Loots war 1x so ein aufgeblähter Magen drinnen (2xLuft/Leben). Also das finde ich eine Frechheit! Zumindest /Stack sollte so ein Luftteil wenigistens daherkommen.


----------



## Gazeran (12. Dezember 2011)

Snooza schrieb:


> Hab gestern 17 Stacks!!!!! primitives Leder gekürschnert und bei den Loots war 1x so ein aufgeblähter Magen drinnen (2xLuft/Leben). Also das finde ich eine Frechheit! Zumindest /Stack sollte so ein Luftteil wenigistens daherkommen.



old thread is old


----------

